# angelfishpics



## fester (May 3, 2005)

i have five pairs of angelfish. i have golden and double d black ones. here are some fry from the golden ones. what do you think?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

awww... they are so cute!










I have a breeding pair of Angels, but they always eat the fry after that have been swimming for a couple of days


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

here are a couple of my pairs!


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn bro thats sweet man 
wat size of a tank r they in


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

Beautiful.







They really do look like proper double blacks.









Do your pairs raise the fry, or are you doing it artificially?


----------



## UK calvus (Aug 11, 2005)

I keep a couple in my community tank with my severum and rainbow cichlids (as well as a few malawis...)


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

i keep 4 in my SA cichlid set up.
Iv always wanted some altums bet have never seen any in the shops.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

A few of mine. Albino Pearlscale, Altum, Peruvian, German Red, Blue Blusher, baby Black Marble...


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

The Altum doesn't have some awful, disease, btw - I just got lazy about cleaning the glass that week!


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> damn bro thats sweet man
> wat size of a tank r they in
> [snapback]1163533[/snapback]​


I keep my pairs in 20g tanks


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

Devon amazon said:


> i keep 4 in my SA cichlid set up.
> Iv always wanted some altums bet have never seen any in the shops.
> 
> 
> ...


altums are very hard to raise and you can only order them!


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

Scarlet said:


> A few of mine. Albino Pearlscale, Altum, Peruvian, German Red, Blue Blusher, baby Black Marble...
> [snapback]1164378[/snapback]​


very nice!


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

Did you get any fry from the double blacks yet? Have you found the doubles slow to mature as they're supposed to be? I've always wanted double blacks. The ones you have are stunning.


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

Scarlet said:


> Did you get any fry from the double blacks yet? Have you found the doubles slow to mature as they're supposed to be? I've always wanted double blacks. The ones you have are stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i do have fry they have producing for me for six months now! if you are interested pm me. i have pairs and babies available.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks. If only I could.







I'm in the U.K, where the doubles seem to be hard to find. Best I can do is grow on my hybrid blacks get them spawning and work with my own line of doubles from there.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

cool fish yall


----------

